# Windows 8 wont boot



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

I got windows 8 a while ago and I got a windows update with 20 updates. So I downloaded it and installed them. Then I had to restart my computer so that they could be configured and setup. Well now my computer is stuck saying "configuring windows update" and every so often it will say not able to boot what would you like to do. So far I've restored to an earlier point twice and nothing happens. Then another time it said If I want to know the problem to go online and search for Video_tdr_error and I did but I couldn't find the solution to my problem. So I don't know what to do if someone could help me. And I don't have the CDs anymore I made a copy of them on my computer and lost them... But now I can't access the CDs.


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

M107A1 said:


> I got windows 8 a while ago and I got a windows update with 20 updates. So I downloaded it and installed them. Then I had to restart my computer so that they could be configured and setup. Well now my computer is stuck saying "configuring windows update" and every so often it will say not able to boot what would you like to do. So far I've restored to an earlier point twice and nothing happens. Then another time it said If I want to know the problem to go online and search for Video_tdr_error and I did but I couldn't find the solution to my problem. So I don't know what to do if someone could help me. And I don't have the CDs anymore I made a copy of them on my computer and lost them... But now I can't access the CDs.


If reinstallation is the only option, you can order original OS CDs from PC manufacturers preety cheap around 20-25 bucks. In case of retail copy you can download windows 8 .iso from microsoft site and burn on dvd. I am on mobile device so can not search the link right now but google can help you.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

If you bought the upgrade online then you have a product key. With a product key, Windows 8 can be downloaded and burned to a flash drive or DVD from any computer, just chose the option to create media. You can also order a backup disk set from Microsoft for $14.

Upgrade to Windows 8 with only a product key - Microsoft Windows

If you upgraded from an OEM machine then you should have kept a set of Windows 7 recovery disks as a backup. If you didn't then go to the manufacturer's website and order them. While you are there check to see if your machine is indeed compatible with Windows 8.


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks I did what you guys said and just restored it with the OS disk.


----------

